# Festplatten Standby deaktivieren



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,
steh gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch!

Musste vor 4 Tagen zwangsweise mein System wieder neu aufsetzen, da es meine SSD erwischt hat.
leider vorher kein Back-up gemacht.

Nun ist es so, das sich meine anderen Platten ewig ausschalten wenn sie nicht benötigt werden. 
(Eig. ja sinnvoll, finds aber nervig)

Ich weiß, das ich das vorher einmal deaktiviert habe, nur weiß ich nicht mehr wo das geht!

Kann mir da jmd mal eben auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Toffelwurst (22. Dezember 2011)

Systemsteuerung-->Energieoptionen-->Energiesparplaneinstellungen bearbeiten bei deinem aktuellen Energieprofil-->Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern. Dort findest du alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die du benötigst


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2011)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung-->Energieoptionen-->Energiesparplaneinstellungen bearbeiten bei deinem aktuellen Energieprofil-->Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern. Dort findest du alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die du benötigst


 
Ah, vielen dank!
Genau da wars


----------

